# Anything Biting



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Are there anyfish biting down near N.C because all i have been catching is some black drum here and there....if anyone has some tips on other fish that would be biting (and hooking) and what they use to catch them it would be a great help..tnx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

guess not


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hmmmm i dont fish NC this time of the year but i would guess stripers would be around. I am reading reports of them up and down the beach of obx. Maybe just choose i spot that you think would hold them then start walking south from there. I do this to since i cant drive yet. I would probably use like a 9 or 10 foot surf casting rod and cast hopkins lures to them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks alot i will try some of those lures when ever i can get to wall mart or dicks thanks alot


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings NCmania!

Any size to those drum? I'm jonesing for a fish so bad I just might ride down to NC to catch one!


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

NCmania nice try lol but you did not fool me i know your the troll. YOU must have no life dude.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

brandon whats the deal with this troll?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Geeze Brandon! Sure is strange how you somehow manage to detect the troll. Are you on troll patrol or "something?" 

Ever consider trading that shark behind you in for a new improved model. One that can really get to the point. And take the lead out. Hows about asking for a loaner from Kozlow (member 1499). That'll put life in anyone. And answer the question, "*Anything Biting?"*

BTW: Did you ever complete lesson #2. If you think you are ready, I have lesson #3 waiting for you.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I thought that post smelled fishy.  
Kozlow


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Kozlow

Thanks for being a good sport!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Dang it ... I wanted to be the troll! Maybe I could get some pointers.... (Does this mean there are no black drum biting in NC?)


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I guess you will have to be jonesing off of someone else or another state.  
The trool still tries to live on.
Kozlow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Manayunk Jake,I haven't heard of any drum but their are stripers to be had.(Just not by me  )Saw 2 caught this weekend and one in a cooler that was at 35"+. Me Skates Skates well you get th pic.


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

Was at wrightsville beach a fews days ago. There was only 1 drum and a sting ray. In the morning there was a lot of trout. Sheepsead at snow's cut.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Brandon..whats a troll?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

i went to snows cut(right under the bridge) and i didnt have one single bite!!would you mind telling me what type of bait or lures you were using..and by the way..the drumm was 5lbs and yes there are drum in nc. try wrightsville beach right by the jettys or on the sound side or go to snows cut(i didnt have to much luck there though)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is the first post I've tryed on here,heregosnothin......  
They caught 3 big drum near the buxton point area,water temps have stoped that though. There were scattered specks caught,as well as pups,caught one keeper.. Saw a couple of nice stripers caught as well,false point.. A friend of mine had one in his cooler at the point,caught on south side..
I don't know who's trollin and for what,but there were a few fish caught this weekend,caught mine last weekend..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey DD welcome aboard and thanks for th report.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Drumdum ditto on the welcome & keep the reports coming.It's great to see a local post from "Gods Country" , tell all of your fishing homies about the P&S board so we can get some more reports. It seems like most everyone else that posts on the N.C. board are like me, living here and wishing we were there!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Hey DD, thanks for stoppin in! I think this NC board could use your input. So far, Cdog has had the most input, but we know how his luck has been lately......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yo Doc *BITE ME !!!!*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NEWS FLASH!!!!!!!!!! 
75 and a half lber caught north side of Hatteras Inlet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Take a guess where I'll be AGAIN this weekend.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

While I "wipe the egg off my face",I tellya what the deal was..  It was caught in A NET!!!!!!! There were some 50lbers caught as well.. I sure hope the quota is met quickly!!!  On the bright side though,we,at least know they're here..


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

DD,

THX for post. No problem about net - figures ... and welcome to the P&S NC Board. Hope you can help us all out with timely fishin' info as JB said "living here wishing we were there" and Doc is right NC board could use the input.

Cdog thanks for all the OBX-NC reports to date and congrats to Kozlow as new FLA Board Moderator Extraordinaire.

Good fishin' & no trolling  

`bucket


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

DD et al,

Forgot to mention I'm heading OBX way weekend of Jan. 18-19 so any reports - good, bad, or indifferent - are appreciated.

Plan to stay either @ the luxuriouis Avon Motel or the Cape Hatteras Motel in Buxton with the plan to fish anywhere from Corolla to False Point and possibly even Ocracoke if it means catchin'  

Thanks in advance for fishin' reports/posts.

`bucket


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog and I know of another place to stay as well.. You can e-mail me if ya want..


----------



## MDRock (Jan 8, 2003)

Hello everyone. I've been looking for a good site to get up to date info on the fishing in NC and this looks the best thing I've come accross so far. A few friends and I are thinking of taking a road trip down from Maryland to do some surf fishing but we don't want to make the trip it there is nothing bitting. I'd appreciate some feedback on what's going on if anything and where. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bucket,MDrock,I'll be heading down this weekend an will post results. AS Doc B said earlier most of my reports lately have been not th best but ya gotta keep trying.

BTW Bucket,ifn ya aint gotta place ta stay yet e DD. I think youll be real happy. I know I have been.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

You'll get into em soon Cdog. Persistence pays, and I can attest that you sure have that!

Hopin to be down the weekend of the 17-19th myself.
Blind quirrel/nut scenario.......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OT gotem a biggun,I think 39 incher off the rip at Hatteras inlet today..  And Avalon Pier said BUNCHES of stripers were at the end this morning.. If water temps hold,man,what a season,could last till March if it keeps goin.......


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Last Sat. my wife reeled in a 32" drum on the south side of Ocracoke; just past the bouys. And 1/2 hr. later she reeled in a 38" striper for the cooler. They were caught at noontime. Those fish sure are good eating. Larry/pelican man


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

This one has a daily email...

OBX Fish Report

Pretty good, usually coincides with other local reports. *Best part*...you can search past years to see what was biting and when. Match that up with past tide charts, weather, and magic might start to happen.

Anybody else think we're running behind this year? Seems like the season shifted at little on the late side...


----------

